# Gardening is here!



## Bcat (Dec 9, 2017)

I really like this update so far! It adds a new layer of gameplay and came to my rescue when I was starting to feel a little bored with the game. 
How about you guys?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 9, 2017)

i can barely keep up with all these updates aaaaa


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 9, 2017)

Gardening is like 95% of the reason why I love New Leaf so much, helpfully this will get me back into PC :,)


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 9, 2017)

Cool. And I think I have the slightest idea on where it'll be located in your campsite. To the upper left part of where your camper parks.


----------



## squidpops (Dec 9, 2017)

Awesome! I wonder what the flowers will be used for, maybe just decor?


----------



## KrayzMallory (Dec 9, 2017)

Awesome, loving the rate and content of updates so far.


----------



## SpookyMemes (Dec 9, 2017)

Oo! I don't really garden in NL but gardening in this sounds fun! I already have a theme for my campsite so having certain colors with jazz it up a bit


----------



## Snow (Dec 9, 2017)

I'm looking forward to gardening but I just realized that image is the view from INSIDE LLOID'S HEAD and I have to go lie down


----------



## shayx (Dec 9, 2017)

Can someone give me a quick rundown (or link) on how gardening worked in NL?  I only played AC on gamecube.


----------



## Vonny (Dec 9, 2017)

^Pretty much breed flowers and do whatever you want with them. Most of the fun comes from getting rare colored variants aka hybrids (the orange tulips in the picture above are “hybrids”) 

Anyway I’m not too excited for this since I doubt there’ll be much freedom. It’ll probably just be collecting items (flowers) for requests like every other area


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 9, 2017)

Another update announced already?  Wow I'm feeling kinda overwhelmed.  I wonder what the flowers will be used for?


----------



## Chele (Dec 9, 2017)

What?s interesting is that you can tell that it?s Coco?s mask... so maybe she?s a new villager? Or maybe she runs a garden shop? Wait no, Leif would probably do that. So yeah, I?m guessing that there?s gardening (or maybe just the new features of flowers) coming up. Here is as to hoping that you can get a gardening space or flower patch in your Camp. I also hope that the flowers aren?t gonna be useless decor, and I really want some cool interaction to do with them. So like in New Leaf, you have to water them before they wilt. I?m also predicting that they?d be flowers for the certain furniture types? For example, blue flowers = cool, pink flowers = cute, yellow flowers = natural, and I?m not really sure about the sporty flowers? colour. Hmm...


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 9, 2017)

Chele said:


> What’s interesting is that you can tell that it’s Coco’s mask... so maybe she’s a new villager? Or maybe she runs a garden shop? Wait no, Leif would probably do that. So yeah, I’m guessing that there’s gardening (or maybe just the new features of flowers) coming up. Here is as to hoping that you can get a gardening space or flower patch in your Camp. I also hope that the flowers aren’t gonna be useless decor, and I really want some cool interaction to do with them. So like in New Leaf, you have to water them before they wilt. I’m also predicting that they’d be flowers for the certain furniture types? For example, blue flowers = cool, pink flowers = cute, yellow flowers = natural, and I’m not really sure about the sporty flowers’ colour. Hmm...


No, its a Gyroid. And the guy who runs the garden is Lloid. As seen in the Nintendo Direct.


----------



## Sheando (Dec 10, 2017)

Oh, cool! I was actually just wondering if future updates would include gardening; glad to see they?re really trying to provide regular improvements..


----------



## Twisterheart (Dec 10, 2017)

I'm excited. I love the flowers in the games. I wonder how it'll be set up. I hope we can use them to decorate our campsite.


----------



## Foreversacredx (Dec 10, 2017)

I'm so excited!! I love gardening so much in New Leaf!! I really brings a town together In my opinion. 
I'm just going to take a wild guess and say that we might get the update for New Year? I can imagine them doing some sort of event, at least I hope so! xD


----------



## LillyofVadness (Dec 10, 2017)

Ooooooh gardening yes!!! This is gonna be fun!!!


----------



## Crystiesc (Dec 10, 2017)

I love gardening in all the other versions of AC, so this will be a fantastic update!


----------



## Gruntilda (Dec 10, 2017)

OOOO how fun gardening will be!  I love that they are adding more dimension to the game little by little.


----------



## shayx (Dec 10, 2017)

In previous games, could gardening happen year-round?


----------



## Rarr01 (Dec 11, 2017)

yes! I   was really hoping for gardening. I   hope they'll let us plant trees as well! I'm glad that they're adding more areas, it felt empty with those roads leading to nowhere/map.


----------



## Lotta (Dec 11, 2017)

Looking forward to the gardening feature as well. Crossing fingers for hybrids!


----------



## J087 (Dec 11, 2017)

For the first time in forever, 
I'll have blue roses which I've grown.
Cause for the first time in forever,
I'll have to make them on my own. (without getting them from someone else)


----------



## JellyLu (Dec 12, 2017)

I'm really looking forward to the gardening feature! I have a sort of make-shift one already using the crafted plants, but now I can have a legitimate garden ^-^


----------



## quinnetmoi (Dec 13, 2017)

I just saw an announcement for it in game today. Super duper excited!
I love the gardening/flowering in animal crossing.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 17, 2017)

Hmm...I like the new items but the gardening seems ridiculously tedious.  I doubt I'll get serious about it.


----------



## Relly (Dec 17, 2017)

So am I missing something here? I managed to update the app finally but there is no gardening area??


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 17, 2017)

I find it funny on how it makes your character look like its using its mind like psychic powers to immediately grow flowers.

I like that.


----------



## 50m4ra (Dec 17, 2017)

So what does it *Do?*


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 17, 2017)

50m4ra said:


> So what does it *Do?*



It gives you stuff for your campsite. You can get baskets of flowers, floral teddy bears, and floral furniture.


----------



## 50m4ra (Dec 17, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> It gives you stuff for your campsite. You can get baskets of flowers, floral teddy bears, and floral furniture.



Oh ok! Nice!


----------



## Soigne (Dec 17, 2017)

yeah uh i don't think i'm going to pay any attention to the gardening


----------

